# OBD II automatic window roller for gen 2



## Scottstots (Mar 12, 2020)

I used to have a gen 1 Cruze and that had a obd 2 port dongle that allowed me to remotely roll up and down all of the windows. I haven't seen one for the second gen yet on Amazon. Does anyone know if someone sells it or if it's even a thing?


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

My buddy had one and it ended up blowing the fuse to his OBD port (among other things) but it did work until that point 🤣


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I’m a bit confused why you would want this? You’re limited to the range of the OBD2 device. Which is not far.

On top of that… At least on Gen 2s…. What you can do over OBD2 is very limited. I don’t know about windows but things like flashing your turn signals are completely off the table. It only works when the engine is not running AND a valid key is present.


----------



## Scottstots (Mar 12, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> I’m a bit confused why you would want this? You’re limited to the range of the OBD2 device. Which is not far.
> 
> On top of that… At least on Gen 2s…. What you can do over OBD2 is very limited. I don’t know about windows but things like flashing your turn signals are completely off the table. It only works when the engine is not running AND a valid key is present.


I used it for when I wanted to get into my hot car on a summer day. I could just roll down all the windows before I got in and let the heat escape faster than going around and opening the doors. Another convenience was if one of my passengers didn't close a window I didnt have to go back into the car and turn on the ignition to close it.

The first gen obd2 port worked great for years and it did this weird thing where it would turn on the hazards everytime I put the car in reverse. I never really had an issue with it although I'm sure that would bother some folks. The point is it was also able to flash both turn signals.

If your saying the 2nd gen obd2 port doesn't even allow flashing of the turn signals then it probably also doesn't have control over the windows thus why there isn't a dongle for it....Wich sucks


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Scottstots said:


> I used it for when I wanted to get into my hot car on a summer day. I could just roll down all the windows before I got in and let the heat escape faster than going around and opening the doors. Another convenience was if one of my passengers didn't close a window I didnt have to go back into the car and turn on the ignition to close it.
> 
> The first gen obd2 port worked great for years and it did this weird thing where it would turn on the hazards everytime I put the car in reverse. I never really had an issue with it although I'm sure that would bother some folks. The point is it was also able to flash both turn signals.
> 
> If your saying the 2nd gen obd2 port doesn't even allow flashing of the turn signals then it probably also doesn't have control over the windows thus why there isn't a dongle for it....Wich sucks


There are some tunes that do some weird tricks to get the windows down (ie hold unlock). I’ve never tried it though. They are also kind of expensive.


----------



## Scottstots (Mar 12, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> There are some tunes that do some weird tricks to get the windows down (ie hold unlock). I’ve never tried it though. They are also kind of expensive.


Thanks for the suggestion. It wouldn't make sense to waste money on a tuner just for that one function tho. But don't tuners connect to the obd2 port? If they do doesn't that mean the 2nd gen does infact have the ability to open and close the windows?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Scottstots said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. It wouldn't make sense to waste money on a tuner just for that one function tho. But don't tuners connect to the obd2 port? If they do doesn't that mean the 2nd gen does infact have the ability to open and close the windows?


Yes. But it would FLASH the BCM. Then you can unhook it. And it would still work.

That is a full calibration flash. Not a small little toggle like you may find in some other vehicles. Yeah, I wish it was just a simple little config change but sadly GM doesn't do it that way.


----------

